#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Does anyone familiar with React Native?

## Medusa

Hey guys,

I love to learn new technologies, So nowadays i plan to learn React Native mobile technology. Does anyone familiar with React Native? Does this strange to you, Don't worry Can anyone familiar with any latest mobile technologies? Tell me some ideas to make my work easier.

I am waiting for your suggestions, So mobile app developers let me share your experiences.

----------


## Moana

> Hey guys,
> 
> I love to learn new technologies, So nowadays i plan to learn React Native mobile technology. Does anyone familiar with React Native? Does this strange to you, Don't worry Can anyone familiar with any latest mobile technologies? Tell me some ideas to make my work easier.
> 
> I am waiting for your suggestions, So mobile app developers let me share your experiences.



I think the best way to learn React Native is to understand what mobile development is. I was coming from Android, so I had an idea of what building an app was about

----------

